# Yeti 75 Tundra



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Have a 75 tundra for sale white in color brand new got it for Christmas but it's a little big for me. Comes with the rod holder cup holder and basket asking $375


----------



## Milteer23 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a tan pelican 65 brand new got yesterday I'll trade you I want something bigger


----------



## Joel (Jun 14, 2008)

where are you located?


----------



## Milteer23 (Nov 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> where are you located?


Chesapeake va


----------

